# Where to hire a skip



## maggie888

Anyone know where to hire a skip? We are near San Salvo and I have searched all the local directories and on line and can't find a "bin hire" place anywhere. Maybe I just don't know what term to search for? I know the Commune will collect hard rubbish, but we have so much in our double cantina from the previous owner and we need to go through it to see what to keep and what to ditch. It would just be easier to be able to throw things out the cantina window into a skip parked in our garden.


----------



## pudd 2

maggie888 said:


> Anyone know where to hire a skip? We are near San Salvo and I have searched all the local directories and on line and can't find a "bin hire" place anywhere. Maybe I just don't know what term to search for? I know the Commune will collect hard rubbish, but we have so much in our double cantina from the previous owner and we need to go through it to see what to keep and what to ditch. It would just be easier to be able to throw things out the cantina window into a skip parked in our garden.


 skips as we know it dont exist in abruzzo they are as rare as hens teath so are hire companys as stuff dosent usaly come back if you get my drift 
go to your local cafe and ask around somone whill know someone who does this good luck this is the way to go in abruzzo if you dont speak the lingo take what us old folkes allways used a phase book and a smile it works every time


----------



## maggie888

Thanks Pudd. Hadn't thought of the bar. Cassonetto should do the trick?


----------

